# Starting to rethink pay tv in general..



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm sure this has been gone over a million times now...but I'm starting to rethink my whole idea of television in general. The thing is, "pay tv" (directtv, cable, dish network) in my opinion is starting to get to costly, has too many commercials, to much hardware/equipment, and just in general not worth the hassle. So the first thing to come to mind is Netflix, Hulu, etc....However, (and again, I'm positive this has been gone over time and time again, I just didn't do a search..) I like to record my shows, watch local channels, etc which I don't think you can do on Netflix or Hulu...

I also started thinking about Apple TV...but I already have a Samsung Smart TV...What would be the point?...seems kind of silly to run out and buy the same thing only manufactured by Apple....however, I'm kind of an Apple person, & I already download/buy all my music on iTunes and everything is synced together (Mac, iPhone, etc) SO couldn't I buy TV shows/movies, etc from iTunes and have everything synced together via Apple TV....?

So out of curiosity, has anyone ever done this and if so what was your set-up? OR-Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions on a good setup? I'm dabbling with the idea of using my smart TV w/ apps+ an OTA antenna for locals...but not sure how I could/would record local channels...maybe with tivo? 

Again, I know this must have been discussed before. I'm sure I'm way behind in this post...This is just a very preliminary thought and I just want to see some opinions. I don't even know if Netflix has all of the shows I watch or even new episodes, what the cost would be of all of this vs cable/directv...etc.

Thanks!


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

F1aReD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm sure this has been gone over a million times now...but I'm starting to rethink my whole idea of television in general. The thing is, "pay tv" (directtv, cable, dish network) in my opinion is starting to get to costly, has too many commercials, to much hardware/equipment, and just in general not worth the hassle. So the first thing to come to mind is Netflix, Hulu, etc....However, (and again, I'm positive this has been gone over time and time again, I just didn't do a search..) I like to record my shows, watch local channels, etc which I don't think you can do on Netflix or Hulu...
> 
> ...


Its called cutting the cord, many many have done it.

Just google "cutting the cord"

Basically if you watch sports cutting the cord isn't going to be a good alternative but if you just watch movies and basic sitcom's you can get by.

Most use a tv antenna "old rabbit ears" for the local channels and netflix and amazon for movies. Most current sitcoms and shows can be purchased for a few dollars per episode on amazon.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazon has this DVR recorder for digital OTA channels. $35 plus you have to add an external USB hard drive.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GOILYB6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To me it all comes down to... Do you watch a lot of TV? A little TV? or practically no TV?

IF you watch a lot... the bang-for-the-buck is still WAY in favor of pay-tv via cable or Satellite... hands-down.

If you only watch a little TV, then you might be fine with Netflix, Hulu, or whatever.

If you almost watch no TV at all, then OTA will serve you well for free.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The one place it gets me is channel surfing. I used to be a surfer and would buzz through channels at the drop of a hat, sometimes bouncing back and forth between several shows as they went into commercial or they hit a slow spot in the story or a scene I didn't like. My attention span sucks.

If you stream, you can't do that. You have to search for a program, select it and wait fo it to buffer and appear. Slower web connections can be painful.

If you go OTA, unless you buy an OTA DVR, you lose the ability to scan backwards, etc.

Another option is buying shows on DVD. You watch what you want, when you want.

Or you could do what I did and just turn the TV off. In the last two months, I've watched a few minutes of local news during storms and nothing else. It's been kind of freeing. Electric bill has gone down too.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've gotten hooked on Netflix. They have a lot of movies and TV shows that do not include commercials. The new "Unbreakable Kimmy" is hilarious once you get past the first show which just sets the background for future episodes. "Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries" from Australia is a hidden gem.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

This topic very much concerns not just one's financial situation but also one's personal time and use of entertainment options. I personally am fine with the cable-television subscription model because I don't spend that much on entertainment which are costly in ticket prices and parking. (That's going to concerts. That's going to sports events. Etc.) So, it is okay with me. And I'm financially fine. For those needing to cut the cord due to financial reasons&#8230;there isn't much one can do to get around the reality. One does for himself (including if one is responsible for a family) what he figures he must. If a person is financially okay and decides to cut the cord anyway&#8230;well it much has to do with figuring that he is no longer willing to pay for overall model of the cable-television industry (the programmers, the MSOs) and will opt for at least one other source. The problem, in general, is that this is a concern for people to begin with. That this has become a luxury. In the past, people didn't pay for subscribing to television. Decades later, it's now an economical concern. And that, right there, shows it is way out of hand. I suppose we could have a discussion as to whether the business model, for the cable-television industry, is becoming outdated. But, I suppose some would say that the subscription rate levels would have to become decimated even further _before_ such a discussion may be useful.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Apple TV is for those who get much of their video content from iTunes. If you don't, the Roku 3 covers more ground.

The standard warnings about live TV (news, sports, weather) are still in play.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

billsharpe said:


> I've gotten hooked on Netflix.


Netflix is neat, but the sound is often stereo where it should be 5.1 and the video quality on some stuff looks more like DVD than HD.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Best suggestion is to Google (Open Source Home Theater Software) to find info on this subject. This software works on various operating system platforms including Apple.

For the last two months plus I have become addicted to my Amazon FireTv systems. (Box and Stick) These devices and others allow users to add other software and programming sources. KODI/XBMC is my current program/application of choice. It has allowed me to change how I see TV, to the point we are considering getting rid of DTV. 

Roku's are very good and simple. But I would evaluate all boxes before purchasing one. Roku's are basic boxes with lots of apps but lacks the sophistication of other devices, in my opinion. I had (3), but now only use 1 for my VUDU collection. I replaced them with 3-Amazon FireTV devices.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies/suggestions!

I don't watch _a ton_ of TV....There is a few (3-4) shows I record, including the 10:00 news...I also typically watch an hour or two of tv before I go to sleep at night..which really depends on how tired I am. Kid's shows can sometimes be a big deal in my house, but it doesn't really matter unless it's something animated. My wife doesn't really watch TV at all.

I don't channel surf that much anymore because I can't stand the commercials. You get into a show you find, then the commercials come on and there's 5 minutes of commercials...I prefer recording the shows I like then skipping through all those commercials.

Honestly, the commercials and price of Directv are the primary reason I'm even thinking about any of this...Is it just me, or do those two things seem absurd?

Is it true Netflix has a better selection of movies and Hulu is mainly TV shows?

Also, I don't think I really need any hardware like a Roku or FireTv because I already have a Smart tv...unless they have some added benefit I'm unaware of?

Just of curiosity, What is Directv's absolute cheapest/ bottom-of-the-barrel package?

Once again, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A big plus re Apple TV: You can download content in HD. Play on your TV or Mac or iPad....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I've gotten hooked on Netflix. They have a lot of movies and TV shows that do not include commercials. The new "Unbreakable Kimmy" is hilarious once you get past the first show which just sets the background for future episodes. "Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries" from Australia is a hidden gem.


That's about all I watch anymore, NF and Amazon. If you haven't tried _Outrageous Fortune_, I'd strongly recommend it. It's made in New Zealand and it's one of the funniest shows I've ever had the pleasure of watching. You can find it on NF.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> IF you watch a lot... the bang-for-the-buck is still WAY in favor of pay-tv via cable or Satellite... hands-down.


I watch a lot of TV and I hardly use D* for anything anymore. I'd cut the cord today, but I'd have a revolt on my hands. Well, I'd cut it to the point where I could still get the Yankees and football.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

APB101 said:


> This topic very much concerns not just one's financial situation but also one's personal time and use of entertainment options. I personally am fine with the cable-television subscription model because I don't spend that much on entertainment which are costly in ticket prices and parking. (That's going to concerts. That's going to sports events. Etc.) So, it is okay with me. And I'm financially fine. For those needing to cut the cord due to financial reasons&#8230;there isn't much one can do to get around the reality. One does for himself (including if one is responsible for a family) what he figures he must. If a person is financially okay and decides to cut the cord anyway&#8230;well it much has to do with figuring that he is no longer willing to pay for overall model of the cable-television industry (the programmers, the MSOs) and will opt for at least one other source. The problem, in general, is that this is a concern for people to begin with. That this has become a luxury. In the past, people didn't pay for subscribing to television. Decades later, it's now an economical concern. And that, right there, shows it is way out of hand. I suppose we could have a discussion as to whether the business model, for the cable-television industry, is becoming outdated. But, I suppose some would say that the subscription rate levels would have to become _*decimated*_ even further _before_ such a discussion may be useful.


EEK! There's that word again! A well written post...destroyed by a misused word. :rolling:

Seriously, I'm not sure if the financial situations are that much of a problem for most folks these days, the price of D* isn't all that bad and for those of us that consider it a luxury, well you can count me out on that. I've gotten to the point where the other choices are simply better. And I just cannot see the point in paying for something I don't use. D* is very necessary for me, personally, just because of sports. Aside from that, I'd rather watch a streaming service. Better PQ, no rain fade (not that it bothers me much, but it's still there), and best of all, no commercials. And better programs. I think (and believe me, I've given this a lot of thought).

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> Apple TV is for those who get much of their video content from iTunes. If you don't, the Roku 3 covers more ground.
> 
> The standard warnings about live TV (news, sports, weather) are still in play.


Better to wait on purchasing Apple TVs at the moment even tho they've dropped the price. _*Steve *_says a new version will be coming out soon and I've never known him to be wrong about anything. My son has a large library of movies he's foolishly purchased on iTunes and I'd like to get them, but I can wait for the next version of Apple TV to come out. The Rokus ought to be putting out a new model soon, I would think. The Roku 3 was introduced in 2013.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> Netflix is neat, but the sound is often stereo where it should be 5.1 and the video quality on some stuff looks more like DVD than HD.


What are you watching it on? Can't be a plasma, I get the very best PQ on NF. I don't see a better 1080p picture on any other service.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jerrylove56 said:


> Best suggestion is to Google (Open Source Home Theater Software) to find info on this subject. This software works on various operating system platforms including Apple.
> 
> For the last two months plus I have become addicted to my Amazon FireTv systems. (Box and Stick) These devices and others allow users to add other software and programming sources. KODI/XBMC is my current program/application of choice. It has allowed me to change how I see TV, to the point we are considering getting rid of DTV.
> 
> Roku's are very good and simple. But I would evaluate all boxes before purchasing one. Roku's are basic boxes with lots of apps but lacks the sophistication of other devices, in my opinion. I had (3), but now only use 1 for my VUDU collection. I replaced them with 3-Amazon FireTV devices.


I've bought a bunch of Rokus over the years and either threw them away or returned them. I think, and agree, that the Fire TV box is better or I would not have bought 3 of them. The processors are the largest that I've seen on streaming boxes, I figure that's gotta account for something.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

F1aReD said:


> Is it true Netflix has a better selection of movies and Hulu is mainly TV shows?


I think NF is the best thing since sliced bread... :rolling: Hulu, I had and cancelled. Don't remember why, but I wasn't using it and it was just something else I was paying for and not using.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> A big plus re Apple TV: You can download content in HD. Play on your TV or Mac or iPad....


Next iteration might be worth buying. Right now the Fire TV box blows it away.

Rich


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Wife and I have been Netflix watchers for a couple of years now - we use his and her iPads, me with headphones. Wife can't quite let go of network TV, altho she rarely watches - I think it's a comfort thing in case there is an emergency situation, so we subscribe to the welcome pack. For both of us, watching video with ads has become intolerable. I think Netflix is greater than sliced bread.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> That's about all I watch anymore, NF and Amazon. If you haven't tried _Outrageous Fortune_, I'd strongly recommend it. It's made in New Zealand and it's one of the funniest shows I've ever had the pleasure of watching. You can find it on NF.
> 
> Rich


Thanks, Rich!

Now I have 107 more shows to watch eventually.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:



> Thanks, Rich!
> 
> Now I have 107 more shows to watch eventually.


You're welcome. You'll be surprised at the roles Tony Starr plays in the show, at least I was. He's also the star of _Banshee_. This is one of those shows that you'll see things you never expected. I plan to watch it again one of these months.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Wilf said:


> Wife and I have been Netflix watchers for a couple of years now - we use his and her iPads, me with headphones. Wife can't quite let go of network TV, altho she rarely watches - I think it's a comfort thing in case there is an emergency situation, so we subscribe to the welcome pack. For both of us, watching video with ads has become intolerable. I think Netflix is greater than sliced bread.


Yeah, my wife's stuck on those shows too. Can't let go without permission.

Rich


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Two better than TiVo options for recording OTA IMO:
- Channel Master DVR+ -- no subscription fees! Traditional set top viewing experience. Manufactured by EchoStar. 
- Tablo DVR -- integrates with Roku. 

Screw Hulu and their repetitive ads that can't be skipped. 

Re the Apple TV, if you're heavily invested in the Apple ecosystem, it's a no brainer. 

I have or have had Apple TV, Roku and Fire TV. Roku has the most content and, IMHO, content is king. 

Try any of these three streamers, including a Roku 3, and I think that you'll find that your smart TV isn't quite so smart


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. We decided to a get an Apple TV and I love it! I'm going to use it for a bit and may or may not return it...I'm going to buy some of the other's mentioned to try them out. (Roku, FireTV). So far though, I love the Apple TV...layout is so much better than my Smart TV, included apps are awesome, I can buy movies, music, and TV shows from iTunes, which is across all of my Apple devices, and I have all of my music that I can listen to on my surround sound. 

If I could do it over again, I wouldn't get a Smart TV. I'd get a regular TV and get either the apple, Roku, or FireTV. 

Does Roku or FireTV have anything where you can buy/download movies?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

F1aReD said:


> Does Roku or FireTV have anything where you can buy/download movies?


Sure. Fire TV has Amazon Instant Video, which includes Prime subscription content but also pay content for purchase or rental.

Roku has many choices, including Amazon Instant Video, VUDU, and MGo. I primarily use VUDU.

All of these content providers have extensive selections available for purchase.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

F1aReD said:


> Thanks for the replies. We decided to a get an Apple TV and I love it! I'm going to use it for a bit and may or may not return it...I'm going to buy some of the other's mentioned to try them out. (Roku, FireTV). So far though, I love the Apple TV...layout is so much better than my Smart TV, included apps are awesome, I can buy movies, music, and TV shows from iTunes, which is across all of my Apple devices, and I have all of my music that I can listen to on my surround sound.
> 
> If I could do it over again, I wouldn't get a Smart TV. I'd get a regular TV and get either the apple, Roku, or FireTV.
> 
> Does Roku or FireTV have anything where you can buy/download movies?


You really should have waited until the new version comes out in June, I think. I almost bought one when the price dropped but as soon as I found out that the new version was due in June, I decided to wait.

Rich


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rich said:


> Better PQ, no rain fade (not that it bothers me much, but it's still there), and best of all, no commercials.


And no channel bugs or other on-screen graphics. That's the biggest complaint I have about regular pay TV. Some of the cable channels have gotten really obnoxious with stacking promos for upcoming shows on top of their logos, and running animated promos over shows. The networks are doing it too, and it has really gotten out of hand.


----------

